
Ask HN: How can a lay person offer services online during spread of Covid-19? - zeequreshi
Do we already have all in one softwares or platforms for scheduling, video calls and payments (OR) if there is a simple list of open source tools then what are those?<p>I&#x27;m talking about people like family physicians, fitness instructors, private tutors etc.
======
troydavis
For anything with an instructional component, TakeLessons.com and
LessonFace.com are two of the larger marketplaces. They handle scheduling,
payment, and video conferencing (at least one of them uses Zoom).

------
zeequreshi
Just to clarify, by lay person I mean wrt technology.

